
Show HN: Get Your New Year Goals in Inbox Daily - chinmays
http://newyeargoals.surge.sh
======
chinmays
Excited to share a small project I put up in the first 2 days of the new year.
New year resolutions usually break in 20 days. But what if you get a daily
reminder in your email. Probably you could hold to goals a bit longer!

Using Surge to host frontend, and hosting backend on ec2. Couldn't use
Netlify/ Github pages without enforcing HTTPS. Any suggestion on how to
enforce HTTPS for ec2 at cheap cost?

